# netatalk cnid backend dbd problem

## Gauss_Cleric

Hi there,

I'm having problem with the cnid backend. If I use dbd or cdb I get the following error type when accessing a share:

[cnid_metad] allocvolinfo("/mnt/raid/storage/dassen"): No such file or directory

Of course the referenced directories exists (its a ifs volume previously mounted). I've deleted all netatalk-related directories to restart the database with no difference. If I use the tdb backend all works well. There are no problems with the permission since the database files get created. Also, I do have the Berkley DB installed (sys-libs/db package). I'm running out of options... I would just use tdb but for some directories need to be accesses by more than one user at the same time. Any ideas?

Thanks in advance,

GN

----------

## Gauss_Cleric

For what is worth here is the relevant part of my /etc/netatalk/AppleVolumes.default file:

/mnt/raid/media media casefold:tolower cnidscheme:dbd rolist:nobody rwlist:dassen

/mnt/raid/storage/shared shared casefold:tolower cnidscheme:dbd rolist:nobody rwlist:@users 

/mnt/raid/storage/dassen dassen casefold:tolower cnidscheme:tdb allow:dassen rwlist:dassen options:tm

/mnt/raid/storage/rick rick casefold:tolower cnidscheme:tdb allow:rick rwlist:rick options:tm

The other config files are of no real relevance (just authentication stuff and if I want to run cnid_metad daemon which is set!)

----------

## grimm26

Ever solve this?

----------

## grimm26

Ah, I just did.  Get rid of casefold:tolower.  It is expecting .AppleDesktop but .appledesktop has been created since you're crushing case.

----------

